# What's the average age on here?



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Cuz I've always refrained from posting here because I'm 29 (was 28 when I joined the board).So, I'm just wondering how young "young adult" is?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Younger then you, old dog!Wes


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

And what age might you be claiming for yourself, Wes?Christian - I'm 21, will be 22 on Xmas (that's right, all the lights and things are for me)I think most of us over here are early 20s - a lot of college students. all of the young and young at heart are welcome.(feel free to fit youself into whichever category you please)Although I think I will add a caveat to that. I come here to get away from the "when I was young life was so much better/simpler/supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" reminiscing that goes on on other boards which shall remain nameless.So, as long as you don't mock my neon-and-pastel infused, punky-brewster-watching, tight-rolled-jeans childhood of glory, welcome aboard!


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Wes:Since you have the politics of a crotchety old man, I think I'm probably younger at heart than you are!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Haha, cool Kristian, come post here whenever you like, im 20 on Feb 3rd.There are others on here who are older than me though. You seem pretty young at heart to me! Its not like you are old!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

LOL, I know, you'd think I was eighty or something. Oh well, whatchagonnado? I'm way too old for this forum, I just popped over to give ya a hard time, I'm not even sure I'm young at heart anymore, kids'll do that to ya, enjoy.WesP.S. sometimes I lurk in here just to see how spliff's doing, I knew she'd be a good moderator.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Haha Wes...YOu can come post over here sometimes, but only if you have something useful to say that doesn't revolve around telling me im an alcoholic. Lol.I wouldn't want the rest of the forum to think that you were overseeing us if you catch my drift. Feel free to post something contraversial if you so wish- i love a bit of an arguement!







Spliffy


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

3 days until I am 21!! Do I still get to be a young adult, LOL?!?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I hope so kyestar I am 23 now and you lot are making feel old.I am young honest.jamie


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm 24 years old...I'd say I'm a young adult.


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I just turned 22 on Friday. For my birthday I let myself eat McDonalds twice and anything else I wanted... I took a Dulcolax saturday nite... haha!! -Julie


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

I`m ever so young me.







Only just 18


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm 23, but i don't post very often. do i still count?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

24


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

26, been on this board since things got in the way a of finishing college several years back.i definitely know i'm "old" at least relatively, but i'm one to shrug at those kinds of views. besides, i just want my ibs to get better and move on. kinda nice, for once i don't have to elaborate further and still know you guys understand what i mean.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would really love it if all you "old timers", Methical, Lynsay and Susan and all of you posted here earlier would visit more often!Its the more experienced among us that have a lot to offer!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Guess I am a wee youngin' at 18 years old.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

nikki,this is a good time for me to mention, that i've been meaning to let you know that i'm around this bboard "pretty" regularly. like, at least a couple of times a week, sometimes almost everyday.i find myself intending to post more, but i just returned to my school this past semester and have been in my own world, trying to make sure i don't flunk out (my last chance). i'm also a pothead (more on this below) so i get lazy when i do have a little bit of free time.but i *am* around pretty frequently, and i'd love to help. i've had my ibs for about 3 years, and have had my share of "crazy" experiences from it. i could share my experiences with ibs in relation to college, and i know a great deal about ibs in relation to marijuana (as i posted in that recent thread just now).i've been meaning to tell you, since you became moderator, that i'm around here a lot even i don't post, and that i'll try to help whenever i can.methical


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you do want to post more about Marujuana just be careful!We both know its not legal, i don't want to give anyone the wrong impression. If you catch my drift. Im no angel myself, but i don't want to ifluence anyone into anything illegal!


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm 22, but I will be 23 on the 7th Feb... YAY!!!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

nikki,i'm with methical here.. kinda. minus the pot







i tend to look at the board way more than i post. i go in phases really... right now i'm in a 'read the board and post more often' phase. i've gone a couple months or more without even visiting the site. i started reading this a couple years before i even registered. i figure if someone else has already given advice they don't need me to add my own.


----------



## KB (Dec 30, 2002)

Im 20 and it is my first day on this site. It rocks. I am finding a lot of information and don't feel so alone in my troubles any more.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

23, I usually hang around the ibs board, im still trying to figure out whats wrong with me,lol. Oh, and welcome aboard KB!







,Marriah


----------



## gisele27 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm 27 - 28 in February...these problems just started recently for me. I feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with this stuff at such a young age!


----------



## elejia (Dec 29, 2002)

21, ibs since 18


----------



## EmmyLeePanda (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm 18, almost nineteen, ibs since i was 14


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

37 shhh..........


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

19 . . .


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm 27 (well 28 in Feb) The years are going by WAY too fast!Oh to be 18 again.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

19...hehehe...I'm a baby! Had IBS since 14...icky icky icky







--Kestrel


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm 23. I don't post here too much, but maybe I'll just have to start! Nice to meet you all!Reege


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm 22, 23 at the end of Jan. I've been poohey for ages, I've just been ignoring it and now it's worse than ever, silly me!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

23 feel like 93


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi all you newbies! Nice to meet you all! Now there ar emore people posating on here maybe we could have a more regular chat?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm 19. I mostly just lurk because I had UC not IBS.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm 26. I find that the topics on here are more in relation to things I have to deal with in my life now...like dating, studying, socialising and stuff. Hey, I don't even feel like an adult yet! Someone called me a "woman" at work a while back and I took a double-take and thought "oh my gosh, I'm not a girl anymore"!!


----------



## booboo6202 (Feb 5, 2003)

im 27 but im still stuck in the point when i got this curse i was 20 sucks!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

is 24 (25 in april)


----------



## dkdrake (May 30, 2002)

I'm 29. I'll be 30 in June... or maybe I should just stay 29, yeah, that's a better idea!I've had IBS for over 4 yrs now.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

22..


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm young at 18


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Just turned 21 yrs


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Just turned 34 and feeling very old ! !


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

20-- and I suppose any age is awful to have IBS but it's quite a struggle living in a dorm and dealing with it







. I'm sure some of you can relate.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I 'm 11. I was checking out your forums.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Still 23 this years been long. Hey and I was called a man the other day. Not a young man but man. Looks like youth has gone. Can't get away with cheap tickets etc such as u18's.


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

I turn 18 this month. Oh no, that means I have to grow up! Not looking forward to college with ibs-d.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Im 20...


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

27. I too lurk on this board for the most part, but post on the IBD board. I was diagnosed with crohn's at 26.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I'm 15.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Still 23 been 23 for years now.


----------



## DogsAreFun (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm 25. Mostly I just lurk and read though.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

25 as well. I'm here off and on.


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

It's funny how some say that they are old in body but young at heart. I'm the opposite. I'm 19, but I act more like an old person than a teenager.


----------



## MzPunk (May 21, 2003)

I feel REALLY young here. I'm 14 yes old and have had Constipation and OtherIBS problms since the age of 6. I'm recently homeschooled...but will get to go back to school next year.I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing..lol


----------



## Brenden (May 11, 2003)

Guess my display name gives it away, only new to the board though.


----------



## MayfieldFan (May 24, 2003)

I'm 23 (f)


----------



## NB_Paramedic (May 17, 2003)

I'm 22


----------



## josh01 (May 19, 2003)

I'm 20 years old, looking forward to another 80 years of symtpoms


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Kate, could you tell me what chronic pouch inflammation is please. I would have pm'd but notice you don't have it. Many thanks.Jamie


----------



## momwith2boys (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi there im 24 yrs old and feel that cause i have 2 boys aged 2 and 3 im pretty young at heart!!!!! busy though but ibs is just a pain had it since i was 17 yrs old 110 pounds and stand quite tall and can't gain weight at all!! even thru 2 pregnancies. I keep young with my 2 boys who keep me doing all the fun things they like to do ( hey i really don't mind playing cars my chance to relive my childhood!!!!!


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

I'm 21


----------

